# what kind of breed of a horse do you have



## jumping' jimmie

what horse breed do you have


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

icelandics
i refuse to call them ponys 

:lol:


----------



## appylover31803

i have 2 apps


----------



## PoptartShop

I used to have a QH but I'm really into a Thoroughbred atm.


----------



## mell

ASH


----------



## Kentucky

I don't own one right now but I have and will again.


----------



## JustDressageIt

Morgan/QH cross


----------



## my2geldings

I picked the closest thing thing that was available for the one horse but non of the breeds that were posted were a real option :lol: [/i]


----------



## Solon

You left out the drafts!! I call mine a pony. 8)


----------



## Stepher

I dont own her, but I lease a thoroughbred.


----------



## Kirsti Arndt

lease Percheron X


----------



## GallopAway

Two Half Arabs.


----------



## geewillikers

Appendix Quarter horse


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507

I have a thoroughbred


----------



## FGRanch

All of my horses are Quarter Horses. Duke is the only one that is not papered.


----------



## kickshaw

appendix QH and an ASB


----------



## Harlee rides horses

Paint... :lol:


----------



## Salty_alydaR

thoroughbred


----------



## FGRanch

Pop did you sell your horse?


----------



## Ranger25

I have 2 minis, 5 Morabs and a purebred Morgan. Looking to downsize and go mostly Morgan.


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch

I have a Qh Luke the Duke and 1 paint Babe and 2 breeding stock paint/qh Kaite & Daisy


----------



## jazzyrider

i voted warmblood but i also have 2 thoroughbreds and a standardbred


----------



## SDS

A Morgan,
A Morgan/Arabian
And 2 Arabians!


----------



## americancowgurl31391

AQH...


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o

I have a grade QH.


----------



## HorsesAreForever

appaloosa x throughbred cross..


----------



## Rowansgirl

I've got a bona fide 100% purebred mustang! haha! He's got such short legs, people are like, "Whoa, he's kinda fat, isn't he?" :lol:


----------



## 4EverPainted

paint!


----------



## ahearn

One Missouri Fox Trotter, One Paso/QH cross, one Tennessee Walker, and one Appaloosa pony..... Didn't know how to vote since I have a pretty good mix....


----------



## Jubilee Rose

I own a thoroughbred mare, Jubilee Rose!


----------



## nascarcats

2 Thoroughbred geldings


----------



## megansthehorse

i have a cob and a welsh section c. lol also a hackney on lease to my friend who had an accident the other day on her and broke her leg


----------



## WSArabians

Arabians.


----------



## Vidaloco

4 Rocky's


----------



## Snapple122

Shetland x Quarter Horse


----------



## 3neighs

Snapple, I love your little guy/girl!


I have a half arab, standardbred cross and shetland pony.


----------



## Snapple122

Thanks 3neighs!
Sorry, I forgot to add that she's a mare 

3neighs-- I saw a pic of your shetland, and it is sooo adorable!!


----------



## 3neighs

Thanks Snapple! He's one fat little boy right now, though! :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

OMG Snapple she looks just like my Saro. This is a pic from this fall so she still had a bit of a winter coat. But still they could be sisters


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

3 quarter horses


----------



## Snapple122

Vida- wow!! what a *gorgeous* color!!
I love the color of her mane!! It's a little lighter then Snapple's, but it is beautiful! 
She is a gorgeous little pony! Snapple is too though haha.. they definitely could be sisters!!
wow!
What is yours crossed with? 
Oh wow, she is beautiful


----------



## Vidaloco

Saro is a Rocky/Kentucky mountain horse


----------



## smrobs

2 mustangs, 1 qh, a miniature burro myself. I keep them at my Dad's place with about 20 other head ranging from burros, belgian mules, quarter horses, to percherons and thoroughbreds. 8) I guess we have a menagerie of 4 hooved friends. Breeding ranges from unknown to Impressive and Lena Fajita. :lol:


----------



## inthesaddle523

Arabians, Quarter horses, and a few crossbreeds.


----------



## Pinocchios Girl

I have one massive TB mare. Buttt she looks like a QH cross. lol Shes tall and really broad. lol


----------



## hillbillyin

Solid paint gelding


----------



## dame_wolf

I have an Appy.


----------



## brogan

i have a solid APH


----------



## virginia_gurl

I own a Draft X QH mare....


----------



## MyHoneyBee

I'm in the process of buying my first horse. Honey's a qh


----------



## Supermane

I have two thoroughbreds.


----------



## Horse_Chick

Hi

I have QH's, friesians and friesian X's, warmbloods, tb, clydie X, cob, and more to many to name. LOL

XX


----------



## lvng4lf

Arab cross and looking for a second


----------



## Gangsta

3 OTTBs, a Paint, an Appendix, a Welsh and a WelshxArab


----------



## ohmyitschelle

My three are all NZ Standardbreds... you ought to make a 'other' category haha!


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl

I currently have an OTTB & she is lovely. Prior to her I had an Arab & despite his hard headed ways he was great too. I do, tend to learn more towards the TB but I'm just grateful to have a horse period!  I work hard to keep & own one.


----------



## Nita

I own two quarter horses... One qh appendix... well, i think she should be, but she's got a AQHA registration. *shrugs*

A draft.

And a couple of Grades.


----------



## Nita

I own two quarter horses... One qh appendix... well, i think she should be, but she's got a AQHA registration. *shrugs*

A draft.

And a couple of Grades.


----------



## Dvine

In the Process of buying an Appy =]


----------



## omgpink

I've got a QH and a TB


----------



## paintedcity

A Paint gelding and a Pinto mare.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

Swedish Warmblood.


----------



## Dvine

I have an Appy


----------



## SkylarkandWinnie

I have a morgan cross and a paint horse.


----------



## buckaroo2010

POA!


----------



## ImperiousImpression

A FSH
not a NSH
and FSH
hope your good with your appreviations ;]


----------



## luv2show

I have a foundation QH


----------



## amigo82

I have a Quarter Horse/Paint


----------



## TralissaAndalusians

3 Andalusians
1 Cob X Andalusian
1 Welsh Cob X Arabian
1 Cob X TB
1 Miniature


----------



## MirrorStage2009

Friesian gelding (see avatar)!! 8)


----------



## MirrorStage2009

TralissaAndalusians said:


> 3 Andalusians


Lucky!!  *envy,envy*


----------



## Gingerrrrr

MirrorStage2009 said:


> Friesian gelding (see avatar)!! 8)


YOUR SO LUCKY :shock:


----------



## MirrorStage2009

Gingerrrrr said:


> MirrorStage2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friesian gelding (see avatar)!! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR SO LUCKY :shock:
Click to expand...

*lol* Deffinetly! :wink: But I love 'dem Baroques!! 8)


----------



## dimmers_double

a 23 yr old Arabia Gelding
a 10 yr old Appendix QH


----------



## free_sprtd

Mustang


----------



## my2geldings

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> icelandics
> i refuse to call them ponys
> 
> :lol:


But they are! I even call my Clyde cross a pony


----------



## 5087

I've got a good strong quarter horse which I use mostly for trails, although I'm rather into western pleasure right now. Personnaly they're my favorite breed.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

My2Geldings said:


> Sissimut-icehestar said:
> 
> 
> 
> icelandics
> i refuse to call them ponys
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> But they are! I even call my Clyde cross a pony
Click to expand...

denial is a facinating thing... :lol:


----------



## my2geldings

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> My2Geldings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sissimut-icehestar said:
> 
> 
> 
> icelandics
> i refuse to call them ponys
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> But they are! I even call my Clyde cross a pony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> denial is a facinating thing... :lol:
Click to expand...

sure is, isn't it.


----------



## jc16266

we have a Cleveland Bay x TB


----------



## Countrybum

Okay, I have:
1 - Arab/QH cross 
1 - QH 
3 - Paints
1 - Appaloosa
1 - Morabaloosa
1 - BLM Mustang

and last but not least:

another Paint filly coming in.


----------



## SamboStar

***** is a Tb our neighbors own, and he's very mellow. Star is a mustang/arab cross, and small like a pony, but I didn't want to call him a pony :lol: !


----------



## cjessy

Breeding stock paint

Dad was overo paint, mom was buckskin qh


----------



## Jake and Dai

I was told my two are american warmbloods but I'm pretty sure they are just mutts. And I love them to pieces! Jake is definitely got Belgian in him...not sure what else and Dai is a pretty black & white pinto...with a thoroughbred head. I totally went about buying them the wrong way but don't regret it for a second!


----------



## Dusty

Paint (mine is a 2.5 yo sorrel and white gelding) and 17 yo beautiful palomino Morgan.


----------



## ariana

*BRUMBIES ROCK!!!!!!*

I have a brumby she is so cute , she is bay and 4 years old and her name is ariana. 8)


----------



## appylover31803

I have 2 appaloosas and 1 quarter horse


----------



## Dave

*what breed horse*

well here we go friends 

MUSTANG 16YR MARE
MUSTANG 19YR GELDING
MUSTANG 6YR GELDING
MUSTANG 3YR FILLEY
MUSTANG X ARAB FILLY 2.5 YR
T W H MARE 6.5 YR
QT MARE 9YR AND HER BABY 4MT OLD FILLY 
T W H X QT GELDING 5YR
MUSTANG MARE 10YR JUST GOT HER YESTERDAY.
QT GELDING 4OR 5 JUST GOT HIM TO 
TWH FILLY 2YR JUST GOT HER TO 
QT GELDING 8 YO JUST GOT HIM YESTERDAY . AND STILL LOOKING FOR MORE MUSTANGS


----------



## hillbillyin

SamboStar, that's funny that your Arab/Mustang is named Star! I bought an Arab/Appy mare recently whose name was Skye, but I renamed her Star---well, Star Gazer, actually, but still, it's funny! :wink:


----------



## FledgeOfNarnia

One Arab and one Warmblood.


----------



## nldiaz66

I have one paint qh 7 yrs. old, but looking for more...


----------



## olivertwist1

i currently have one wlesh setion a pony
i used to have a 17.2 oldenburg gelding but he was sadly put down. i love the breed a when i go to germany next year i am going to get another oldenburg. i have alos owned an irsish draft/tb and a welsh section c.


----------



## bnwalker2

One Quarter Horse, one Quarter/Arabian cross, three Belgians and two Clydesdales.


----------



## VanillaBean

A welsh/arab (Welara), a QH, and a solid paint


----------



## PG'sGal4ever

Paint,Appy and a Tennese walker


----------



## wyleeluver

I have a morgan and a paint


----------



## danastark

I have a POA pony, a paint and a Clyde/TB cross.


----------



## shijaye

I have a (aged) crossbred mare, a Quarter Horse mare, a Thoroughbred x mare and a section A Welsh mare.


----------



## Painted Ride

paint horse and a ottb


----------



## amandaandeggo

Belgian / Qh - Eggo
thorobred - Dusty
thorobred - Frankie


----------



## Stilton

Irish cob.


----------



## oliehaz

I have a shetland x she is called bella and is 17 she is my daughters pony. My family have all got horses and ponies from Dutch Warmbloods - Shetlands


----------



## Green Jasper

Lease an American Saddlebred.


----------



## my2geldings

Solon said:


> You left out the drafts!! I call mine a pony. 8)


Amen sista. My boy will always be a pony.


----------



## Kura

I've got a Morgan, and that's all I need.


----------



## confetti

I have a Paint. So I picked Quarter Horse since they're pretty close in realtion


----------



## Kentucky

I have a QH gelding now.


----------



## tsf

We have....
1 Shire
1 American Cream Draft
1 QH
1 Anglo Arabian
1 Arabian
1 1/2 Arabian Pinto
1 1/2 Arabian 1/2 Percheron
1 AWR - Percheron cross x TB
2 TB
1 1/2 Anglo Arabian x Saddle horse
5 Tennessee Walkers
2 Donkeys

We are currently looking for a mini for my 1 year old and another draft for riding. Our Shire will never be sound for any regular riding and our American Cream, just prefers to hang out in the pasture. lol They are so spoiled.


----------



## tsf

I waited to long to edit, was editing to add picture links 
We have....
1 Shire http://www.thesanctuaryfarm.com/thunder.htm 
1 American Cream Draft http://www.thesanctuaryfarm.com/sadie.htm
1 QH http://www.thesanctuaryfarm.com/rusty.htm
1 Anglo Arabian http://www.thesanctuaryfarm.com/glady.htm
1 Arabian http://www.thesanctuaryfarm.com/shilo.htm
1 1/2 Arabian Pinto http://www.thesanctuaryfarm.com/khazzam.htm
1 1/2 Arabian 1/2 Percheron http://www.thesanctuaryfarm.com/striker.htm
1 AWR - Percheron cross x TB http://www.thesanctuaryfarm.com/chewy.htm
2 TB http://www.thesanctuaryfarm.com/mercedes.htm 
http://www.youngbloodshomeimprovement.com/ginger.htm
1 1/2 Anglo Arabian x Saddle horse http://www.thesanctuaryfarm.com/chucky.htm
5 Tennessee Walkers http://www.thesanctuaryfarm.com/star.htm
http://www.thesanctuaryfarm.com/havana.htm
http://www.thesanctuaryfarm.com/secret.htm
http://www.thesanctuaryfarm.com/haley.htm
http://www.thesanctuaryfarm.com/pics/tess092307-5.jpg
2 Donkeys http://www.thesanctuaryfarm.com/fabio.htm
http://www.thesanctuaryfarm.com/pics/sebastian0710-2.jpg


----------



## munschk

A Nooitgedacht, which some might say is a pony but you get ones well over the height for horses so I'm not going to vote pony either!


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood

Athena - American Warmblood 
(1/2 TB, 1/4 Arab, 1/4 Oldenburg)

Playboy - AQH

Snafu - Off the Track Standardbred


----------



## peace love and paints

2 paint mares
2 paint breeding stock fillies


----------



## g8ted4me

2 rocky mountain horses and 1 Kentucky Mt horse


----------



## Blkjimni

*I have two Black Arabians and one Black Half/Arab.*


----------



## Britt

I own two Tennessee Walkers.


----------



## bolana

we have quarter horses, paints and australian stockhorses.


----------



## Fellen

Beautiful Rheinländer mare (warmblood)


----------



## Phantomcolt18

my horse is a (what the vet and we think) QH, Appy, Lippizaner mix


----------



## Midwest Paint

All of mine with one exception, are Paints. The one exception is an Arabian.


----------



## Got2Gallop

I have a AQHA filly now...........in the past I've had an AQHA gelding and a Mustang filly


----------



## CheyAut

I have:

2 Thoroughbreds (sorta, one is more my friend's, but he lives with me and she technically gave him to me because she couldn't afford him... and another friend is riding my TB now. Both of them are semi-retired)

1 old grade rescue (buckskin, likely QH. He's lame so just enjoying retirement)

1 welsh cob/haflinger (my main riding horse)

2 Arabians (one of which is for sale, the other is to be my show horse, just got him but he was region 7 reserve champion halter horse and is greenbroke to ride)

1 Arabian pony (which means pony sized horse that is at least 25% arab, mine is crossed with pinto something lol she is greenbroke and another future show horse)

2 miniature donkeys (one drives!)

and... 16 miniature horses (2 or 3 of which are in foal) (some of which are for sale) (I breed/show them, my favorite thing to do is combined driving competitions!)


Recently sold my POA and recently lost my Friesian


----------



## MINIATURE SHETLANDS

One cowdonkey (she is a little confused), one Miniature Shetland (yes it is a breed, double registered Miniature Horse, and Shetland) and nine Miniatures.


----------



## Tiffany01

apha.........​


----------



## LDblackhorse

I own a Canadian stallion.
He is 16.3 and does classical dressage and is trick trained.

love him to peices

check out his pitures in my album. I would post his picture once I figure out how


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Sandie is a buckskin Paint horse  You can hardly see the paint in her, mainly you can tell if you see her face...but I guess according to her previous owner she dapples out in the summertime...can't wait to see that!


----------



## brittany

I have a champagne QH gelding, a bay QH/TWH gelding, and a black/white tobiano Spotted Saddle Horse filly


----------



## Oisin

*pony!!!!?*

*'Ello! Well am I pleased that "ponies" in the poll is #3!!
I was wondering if I was in the right place..no mention of ponies
in the folders etc...
Pony doesnt really cover the whole load though, draughthorse I could also ve voted..Ive got a welsh cob x Fellpony , a Norwegian fjord and a shetter.. hi to all, Pat
*


----------



## DarkChylde

I marked warmblood, but I have a mustang and a registered paint as well.....


----------



## rosie9r

Jellybean the Morgan! )


----------



## Amanda Marie

A Quarter horse & a Belgian.

I have a photo album on my profile if you would all like to look at them! 

Amanda


----------



## TralissaAndalusians

Not sure if I posted here.

I have 3 Andalusians.

1 stallion called Luca/Puntal V, who is grey with appaloosa markings on the back of his right ear and on the inside of his right leg, with a big patch of black and bay flecks all down the one side of his belly, starting from near the withers.

1 brood mare called Fenda/Fenda II who is grey/white, with bay and black flecks through her coat/fleabitten type of thing.

1 yearling filly called Breeze/Fantasia XCII, who is black but slowly greying out.

I have one Partbred Andalusian called Raine, who is a grey roan at the moment, but will lightly grey out and keep her black legs, mane and tail.

1 Welsh Cob X Arabian called Chase/Chaseford Charisma who is a bay with a star and 2 white socks on her back legs. (Mare)

1 Cob X TB called Gypsy/Gyspy Dancer who is a tri-coloured mare.

And 1 miniature piebald stallion called Willow.​


----------



## Kincsem

I have 3 Thoroughbreds A Stakes winning stallion,a mare who is a winner of 6 races and has produced a winner from a G1 producing female family and her yearling filly who is full sister to her winner. I also have a 33 year old mare I bought at auction many years ago who is a QH/Arab cross.


----------



## pleasurehorse11

4 QUARTER HORSES !!! i'm a little partial lol~!


----------



## SallyBaby

Sally's a TB/QH or appendix QH. She's 3/4 Qh though


----------



## drop_your_reins

2 Morgans!


----------



## WildFeathers

2 Appaloosas
3 Paints
1 Quarter Horse
1 Arabian
1 Percheron
2 (mixed) Ponies
1 Miniature Spotted Donkey


----------



## NicoleS11

arab/morgan cross gelding
crap load of qh's
morgan mare


----------



## luvinmyhorses

1 Paint
1 Arabian
1 QH/TB


----------



## JHickie

Canadians!! They are just the best breed of horse that I have ever worked with. So very willing and easily trained. I am in love with this breed! The poll does not have a breed that is anything close to a Canadian.


----------



## my2geldings

JHickie said:


> Canadians!! They are just the best breed of horse that I have ever worked with. So very willing and easily trained. I am in love with this breed! The poll does not have a breed that is anything close to a Canadian.


You need to head down under the breed section, I started a thread on Canadian months ago with lots of photos of your guy there. Go take a look  You've also seen my signature website. I'm pretty sure I've sent it to you.


----------



## LoveMyFinny

I have a Thoroughbred, a Paint, a Holsteiner, and at the moment a Welsh pony, she will eventually move to a permanent home.


----------



## handytsabre

chestnut qh and white arab.


----------



## dbadaro

i have a 5 year old standardbred! (didn't see that on any of the options)


----------



## califcowgirl

Quarterhorse mare - Goldielox - Palomino - 9 years old

Breed stock paint - The Max Factor AKA Maximus AKA Flower - registered as a dun because he has the stripe down his back, but I call a buckskin or grulla...has all black points, but lots of black hairs on neck and shoulders - 10 years old

Mini horse - Annie - not sure what color she will be...kind of donkey color right now...lol - 5 months old


----------



## my2geldings

I agree we would have needed more options, i don't see the one I need


----------



## ajegberg

Andalusians, Peruvian Paso, Quarter Horse, Thoroughbred and Pinto

They are all amazing horses, but Spanish horses definitely have my heart


----------



## Horsepuller

Kenny Rodgers Paint/Pinto


----------



## Connemara93

I have a Standardbred, so I just picked TB in the poll.... lol that was the closest thing.


----------



## Muteb

I like all the horses but my true love is the arabians


----------



## Dartanion

*I own a paint  hehe sorry there was no option for paint so I didn't vote. *


----------



## figaro

I have two horses, one danish warmblood (I answered warmblood) and a lippizaner soon-to-be yearling. 
If I had to chose one breed for the rest of my life, I'd probably be stumped. I love all horses!


----------



## CallieMae

I have an Arab/Appaloosa and a Thoroughbred!


----------



## Flash

I have a Thoroughbred and a Quarter Horse, however I am very addicted to Thoroughbreds.


----------



## Underfire05

I have 1 sassy full of herself 6 yr old Appaloosa Mare 

But i used to train and own Morgans...love 'em both, as odd of a combo as it is.lol


----------



## RoostersMom

Rooster's a 20-something year old Appaloosa who fox-hunted for many years and is just a good all round fella.


----------



## zanytactics

2-thoroughred's (Daytona & Jesse), 1- Appy (Hereford), 2 - Qtr's ( Pana & Ojai who belong to my mom, but I take care of them cuz there all at her place)


----------



## Wallaby

One Arabian. =)


----------



## Snowyowl

*our horses*

We have three quarters, three paints, and one quarter/arab.


----------



## PoptartShop

She's not truly mine (yet, hehe! It feels like she's mine though)- but Daytona is a TB!


----------



## LadyAshen

arabian!


----------



## 2 Bay Geldings

I have a Thoroughbred and a Quarter Horse


----------



## diamonr4ever

I own a solid paint/qh. I love him to death!


----------



## morganshow11

i have a purebred morgan


----------



## Dressage101

I have:
1 Arabian Gelding 
1 Andalusian Stud 
7 Miniatures-6 mares and one stud

Love them all!!!


----------



## suniac

3 paints
1 solid arab/paint
1 tobiano arab/paint
I love them all.


----------



## ditzydoo

i have 
1 appy which is tally
1 station bred which is pokey
1 irish hunter x thoroughbred which is dayo
and a mix of stuff which we dont know which is my beautiful boy craig


----------



## ohhellneely

Budweiser is a Quarter Horse.
Lucy is a Standardbred.
and Nia is a Thoroughbred.


----------



## Entitled

I have a half arabian (NSH).


----------



## my2geldings

Entitled said:


> I have a half arabian (NSH).


Welcome to the forum


----------



## Ne0n Zero

Quarter Horse <333

He's got amazing bloodlines for the price I got him at too, he's got Smart Little Lena and Peppy San Badger in his lines. Although I ride English ****.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

I am completely owned by a Missouri Fox Trotter who goes by Tweed.


----------



## tawariel

arabian


----------



## zwarte

friesian (Wander 352 x Lute 304)


----------



## AftonPhenomenon

Standardbred :lol:


----------



## SDS

I have a Morgan, Morab, and Arabian! Haha, kind of ironic..


Did I already post once?


----------



## Melody

I have 2 TWH, 1 OTTB, 1 QH. Love them all!

Melody:lol:


----------



## BeauReba

Standardbred


----------



## shmurmer4

foundation qh


----------



## reedhill

Colored Thoroughbreds and Champagne QH's and Paints..........The Future!


----------



## ashleym100

4 apha,1 colt 3 mares


----------



## robertconga

I have a wonderfull pasofino,and I'm in the process of getting another one.


----------



## close2prfct

Appendix, Paint and 2 bullheaded ponies


----------



## mybabysewanka

2 paints, an appaloosa, and soon a friesian paint cross


----------



## RubaiyateBandit

Two AQH, and four crossbreds -- AQH/Arab, AQH/Paint, and two AQH/Arab/Shetlands.


----------



## ponyhorse

lucky ducks. i dont have any right now


----------



## Qtswede

4 AQHA, 1 shetland pony

also on the farm:
2 APHA , 2 Arabs

previous horses:
OTTB, Appys, Belgians, Welsh, National Showhorse, Pinto, and many QH's, and Paints.... Arab/appy, morgan, arab/QH ....


----------



## ridingismylife2

ponyhorse said:


> lucky ducks. i dont have any right now


*
same here 

The horse i ride is a WB.*


----------



## FjordFan

None of the above

I have a Norwegian Fjord and they are classed as horses


----------



## nldiaz66

I have one pure breed Arabian, one qh/paint and one Palomino


----------



## sherie

2 QH,1 Appy, and 1 TW


----------



## Racker

Two Quarter horses and one Racking horse. I'm in the process of a deal for a Kentucky mountain horse. Hope it works out.


----------



## stacieandtheboys

Well i have a QH which is what I voted a grade mare and a pony oh and a baby pony


----------



## HorseSavvy

I lease a Half Arabian/Saddlebred


----------



## Jessabel

I have a Thoroughbred and an American Cream.


----------



## ditzydoo

i hv 2 stationbreds an appy and a irish hunter x


----------



## tegzidoll

I have a 2yrs registered part bred arabian and a 'supposed' Dutch warmblood.....I cant be sure as i cant find her brandmark.. its a crown with and inverted triangle underneath


----------



## twogeldings

I have two Missouri Fox Trotters and a Tennessee Walker o.o


----------



## Peacefuldweller

We have a QH and a Tennessee Walker.


----------



## HanAndTigs

A lovely little exmmor pony


----------



## murrayhallbuccaneer

i wouldnt asy mines a pony, lol but hes a welsh cob 

a naughty one at that!


----------



## reinbeaudream

Well, I had to sell them to move out of state for a job transfer but I had two Paint horses  One was a solid Bay out of an AQHA Dun mare and a solid Black APHA stallion and one was a Black Tobiano by the same stallion out of an APHA Bay Tobiano mare.


----------



## readallaboutit9

yaay go appys : D


----------



## Prairies Dixie Lee

*What horse do you have?*



jumping' jimmie said:


> what horse breed do you have


I am a paint lover!


----------



## Prairies Dixie Lee

*What horse do you have?*



jumping' jimmie said:


> what horse breed do you have


I am a paint lover!


----------



## roro

I've owned a warmblood in the past, I own one now, and if I have to get another horse it would be a warmblood!


----------



## charlene1985

i own a spotted saddle horse


----------



## Plains Drifter

I own 1 quarterhorse but I help care for my boyfriend's brother's 10 thoroughbreds and 2 quarterhorses.


----------



## Hali

I have a Dutch warmblood.


----------



## paintluver

I have a Quarter horse and a Paint


----------



## tmyfrnk

Appaloosa, 2 quarter horses and a paint


----------



## drafteventer

Draft isn't an option on your poll 

I'm a draft lover!
I do love warmbloods but I have never owned one .


----------



## rangergirl56m

I have an Appy, a TB & a QH...I am well rounded :-D


----------



## equus717

i have 6 paints.


----------



## beckyarchie

3/4 Cleveland Bay 1/4 TB 
she's a cutie x 
i'd looovvve a warmblood too tho


----------



## ameliaelizabeth

Mine is a Missouri Fox Trotter. =]]


----------



## xEquestrianx

2 twh's


----------



## HLSxsj

I have a Canadian Trakehner, and I'll probably always have a warmblood.


----------



## Skeeter9

3 Quarter Horses
1 Thoroughbred
1 Paint (had 3, just sold 2)


----------



## hollybee

1 dutch warmblood
1 irish draft x hanoverian
1 welsh section d
1 dutch warmblood x hanoverian


----------



## beckyarchie

isnt it funny how you can normally tell if someone is from the uk or us due to the breeds of horse? XD


----------



## Rissa

I don't have any of them.

I have a Saddlebred whom I am very proud of and a Friesian named Hylke till December.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon

Hmm, I have a Belgian draft gelding, a Standardbred gelding and a Dutch Warmblood X AQHA gelding.

Wow. I've never had so many geldings.


----------



## PinkPonies

To be more specific I own a Fell Pony and a mini Shetland!


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl

ottb, some kinda pony cross, and 3 minis


----------



## SmoothTrails

I have a few. TB, QH, SSH, and MFT.


----------



## speedy da fish

hmm i was unsure which to pic! i have an anglo arab (tb x arab), i ticked arabian though because he is registered with arab horse society


----------



## tmyfrnk

2 appys and 1 paint


----------



## jiblethead

Havana is Qh/Paint...so I put AQH. And Shelly is a Welsh Mountion Pony, so I put pony for her.  Even though Havana acts like a TB/Arabian! I really like Warmbloods and TB's though...


----------



## savvylover112

Irish sport horse and a pony lol so I voted pony lol


----------



## barnprincess

i have 2 tbs =]


----------



## paintsrule

A paint, an appy and an appy/tb cross


----------



## AKHorseeGal

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> icelandics
> i refuse to call them ponys
> 
> :lol:


Hahaa ^
I agree, I have a welsh section D but icelandics are my fave.


----------



## xxalfiexx

i have got 3 TB X warmblood youngster, all rising 3 yo. i also have a show pony which is a Arab X Warmblood and a Warmblood stallion  xxx


----------



## randiekay215

I have 3 Quarter Horse geldings, and we just recently sold our Breeding Stock Paint mare...Im soon getting a TB/QH cross as well.


----------



## my2geldings

I own an Appendix QH.


----------



## Sketter

I have a Thoroughbred


----------



## roro

Zombie thread! Slay it! Just kidding.

I have a Swedish Warmblood.


----------



## banjiny16

a "mutt" (morgan,quarter horse, mustang cross)and a thoroughbred


----------



## jimmy

4 gypsy cobs a dark bay gelding a blue and white stallion a black/white filly and a black/white mare


----------



## laurenlovesjohnny

I own a Thoroughbred, when most people meet him they see him as a typical high strung thoroughbred. But when they see us work together, they see him as a 10 year old bomb proofed quarter horse!
i love my horse


----------



## CheyAut

PinkPonies said:


> To be more specific I own a Fell Pony and a mini Shetland!


 
Yay, another Fell owner!


----------



## IndianGirl

2 paints 1 quarter


----------



## xeventer17

Don't own at the moment, but I'm about to lease an OTTB and train him up for his owner. She's hoping to sell him for profit cause he didn't end up being quite what she's looking for. (Yes I'm doing it for free, she's a friend of mine )


----------



## mom2pride

Well I currently have a QH\Walker cross, and two QH babies (they are 20 mos).  I'm training the latter two...


----------



## lacyloo

I own a QH and P.O.A pony...


----------



## blush

Dutch Warmblood all the way. :] :]


----------



## kmdstar

I have a Standardbred/Quarter horse and a Morgan.


----------



## ridergirl23

I have a Hanoverian/thoroughbred cross. Two of my favourite breeds together!


----------



## PaulAlboran

andalusian


----------



## Sunny06

Spotted Saddle Horse (gaited), Nat'l Spotted Saddle Horse (gaited), pony mutt, QH, and a Saddlebred/TWH/Paso Fino (somewhat gaited) mix


----------



## Lobelia Overhill

Irish Sport Horse


----------



## Smarby

I have a Highland Pony. 

I was suprised to find out that the Highland Pony is actually a rare breed and is listed as "at risk" by the Rare Breeds Survival Trust! There are only 5500 in the world. They're all over the place up here.


----------



## HorsePride

Palomino!!


----------



## Taihoa

Don't know if I have already answered this???
Anywho... incase I haven't...
I have a NZ Sport Horse (Aus. Stock Horse X TB X Stationbred), a Welshie X and a TB yearling


----------



## starlight stables

I have aqh yearling showing in halter and showmanship


----------



## VanillaBean

Arab / Welsh .
best cross ever !


----------



## Macslady

None in the poll list. 1 paint, 1 spotted saddle and 3 rocky mountain. I am looking for a QH or paint though


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

I have an Arab mare and a Shetland pony (he's really a Labrador stuck in a pony body lol)


----------



## dimmers_double

_*Khlassi is a 1985 Arabian gelding
Emma is a 1998 Appendix Quarter Horse mare
*_


----------



## Blondie-QuarterHorse

I own a QH x Appy mare born 2004.


----------



## CecilliaB

1 TB and a QH/Appie


----------



## charlicata

I have a Tennessee Walker


----------



## Rio's Kabam

Saddlebred/Dutch Warmblood.
:]


----------



## Ravenmoon

Quarter Horse


----------



## johndaveler

I have two quarter horses and a black Arabian and I love them all


----------



## jess

i have a welsh section A and a welsh cob


----------



## orin

welsh part bred and a gypsy cob


----------



## Icedancer

Icelandics and an MFT


----------



## gui0601

*good stuff*

good stuff


----------



## paintluver

I have:
Grey Quarter horse*Romeo
Sorrel tobiano Paint*PintoBean
Poa*Kodee
Grey Quarter horse (Fleabitten)*Cecil
Bay Quarter horse*Demi


----------



## BritishReiner

Appaloosa =)


----------



## kmdstar

I've got a Standardbred/Quarter horse and a Morgan.


----------



## tanaam

Mustang, Quarter horse, and Half-Andalusian :]


----------



## KrystaLake

Gypsy Vanner Cross, Paint, Percheron, Morgan Cross, QH


----------



## LanaBana

My main Jumper is a little Dutch Warmblood

My other jumper (whom I don't own) is a Holsteiner Cross

Then I have a couple TB's & QH's, but I polled Warmblood


----------



## boomer5405

Willy, ardenian thorroughbred.
Boomer, appendix
I have 5 others...but those are more my dads....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2 Bay Geldings

I've got 1 Thoroughbred, 1 Irish Sport Horse, and 1 Quarter Horse.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Welsh pony C 
he is cross Auzzie/connie we think


----------



## HowClever

2 TBs, 3 Standardbreds, 1 Shetland & 1 Anglo Arab


----------



## Nature2horses

I have: one welsh cob, one PRE, and one Spanish Mustang


----------



## Bekky

I have a Thoroughbred and a German Warmblood


----------



## Speed Racer

A TB, two Arabians, and a leopard Appaloosa.


----------



## Bakkir

I own an Arabian


----------



## hccumminssmoke

17 Rocky Mountain and Kentucky Mountain horses

Nate


----------



## KingRebelAQHA

I own 3 and 1 on the way, al American Quarter Horses. 1 stallion, 1 twelve month colt, and a pregnant mare.


----------



## Margo

My Haflinger mare! I love ponies! <3


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

I have a blm mustang and an andalusian x halflinger cross


----------



## Zexious

Stunning Haflinger, Margo!
I own a Paint... that no one would think is a Paint by looking at him xD


----------



## Paintedponies1992

I have two AQHA mares, a grade paint gelding and a Percheron/Canadian/Quarter Horse mare


----------



## Chaz80

*welsh section c*

my cheeky welsh lindy


----------



## caglover

A Standardbred..one of the most misuderstood and underappreciated breeds out there


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

tanaam said:


> Mustang, Quarter horse, and Half-Andalusian :]


you will quite honestly be future-me! What is your andalusian crossed with?


----------



## QtrBel

Have Belgians, AQH and APH. Have also had an Appaloosa and Quarab.


----------



## kiltsrhott

I have an Appaloosa and a Shire/TB cross.


----------

